# Need some help from the snake hide champs:)



## thurston1979 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got me a diamond back rattlesnake today. I got it skinned out. I need some info on getting the snotty like textured film off back of hide. I stopped trying was scared i might puncture the skin. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Oh yea its was a little shy of 4 foot and as round as a coke bottle.... was too excited wife said i was nutts..... needless to say she didn't want to help me skin it haha


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 14, 2009)

use a spoon and you dont have to be super gentle, the hide is fairly tough when freshly skint!  drag the spoon, concave side in the direction your dragging and simply "spoon" that layer of flesh off!  Then use "dry preservative", or salt, I staple mine down to a plank, scale side on the wood, and salt the flesh down good and even, once dried, remove the salt and position on your board and mount it, goto WASCO.com and order the reptile tan kit, its well worth it and really makes the hide look and last better, then I spray an even coat of clear gloss spray paint and there it is!


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 14, 2009)

k thanks i will do. thnks for all the help


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

Just take a long blade, and scrape it with the knife completely vertical. You should be ok. If'n I can do it, you can do it.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 15, 2009)

don't salt the skin   , use 20 Mule Team Borax to help dry skin out ...


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> don't salt the skin   , use 20 Mule Team Borax to help dry skin out ...



I forgot about using Borax, if you cant get dry preservative then use Borax!!  Good Shot Nugefan!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

I used Epsom Salt on mine with no problems, never heard of using Borax until I got in here.


----------



## RSmith (Jul 15, 2009)

Borax has worked better for me, salt will draw moisture from the hide however in some case's in humid conditions it will also draw moisture from the air and actually dampen your dried hide. I re did a hide bottom chair that my wife's great uncle had made and it had been stored in an old barn and squirrels and mice had chewed into the wood after the salt residue.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

RSmith said:


> Borax has worked better for me, salt will draw moisture from the hide however in some case's in humid conditions it will also draw moisture from the air and actually dampen your dried hide. I re did a hide bottom chair that my wife's great uncle had made and it had been stored in an old barn and squirrels and mice had chewed into the wood after the salt residue.


Ok, that makes some sense.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jul 15, 2009)

Just started a timber rattler this morning. I always freeze snake first-thaw to about 3/4 frozen-skin it and very little junk will be on hide. Scrape it off and staple it on a board flesh side up-cover with borax-after dried treat and mount it the way you like.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 15, 2009)

Once you have it completely fleshed and dried with borax wipe it down for about 3 days with a 50\50 mix of alcohol and glycerin. After the 3rd application wash it in a mixture of Dawn dishwashing liquid and water and let it dry. This process will tan the hide and make it soft and pliable.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 15, 2009)

i just got in with 2 timber rattlers this evening. They were moving around 6:30pm, will be skinned out tomorrow. i use borax as well.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> i just got in with 2 timber rattlers this evening. They were moving around 6:30pm, will be skinned out tomorrow. i use borax as well.


How do you cook them?


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 16, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> i just got in with 2 timber rattlers this evening. They were moving around 6:30pm, will be skinned out tomorrow. i use borax as well.



This was a diamond back, anyone ever heard of this.... Well my pa in-law told me if the diamonds kinda heart shaped its a female, and if it looks diamond shaped its a male. This ones heart shaped. Also to Auchumpkee creek got mine about the same time about 6:15 coming home from work. Didn't have no food in her when i skinned her figured she was on the move in search of some food.


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 16, 2009)

dmedd said:


> Once you have it completely fleshed and dried with borax wipe it down for about 3 days with a 50\50 mix of alcohol and glycerin. After the 3rd application wash it in a mixture of Dawn dishwashing liquid and water and let it dry. This process will tan the hide and make it soft and pliable.



I got the alcohol where can ya get a hold of some glycerin at.
Hardware store, wal mart, etc?


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 16, 2009)

Once again thanks everyone for all the help


----------



## dmedd (Jul 16, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> I got the alcohol where can ya get a hold of some glycerin at.
> Hardware store, wal mart, etc?



I'm pretty sure Wal mart has it. I bought mine at the local drug store. I like supporting the Hometown folks. I thought it was kind of expensive at first. I paid $18 plus tax for a bottle of it. The thing is it's a big bottle and no more glycerin than one hide takes I've got enough in that one bottle to last me for many many years to come.

Support our local communities. Buy local.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> This was a diamond back, anyone ever heard of this.... Well my pa in-law told me if the diamonds kinda heart shaped its a female, and if it looks diamond shaped its a male. This ones heart shaped. Also to Auchumpkee creek got mine about the same time about 6:15 coming home from work. Didn't have no food in her when i skinned her figured she was on the move in search of some food.



Yes, I've heard that too. Can't verify it for you though.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 16, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> I forgot about using Borax, if you cant get dry preservative then use Borax!!  Good Shot Nugefan!


if u have some roach proof around it will work (boric acid).


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 16, 2009)

these i just finished this afternoon,  tradin material heading north soon.............got 2 more timbers drying out.












2 small timbers and a HUGE copperhead.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 16, 2009)

Man those are nice. That big copperhead is a bad dude!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> How do you cook them?



Like this:   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=238720&highlight=


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it baked or broiled with lemon pepper, garlic, and butter.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 16, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> these i just finished this afternoon,  tradin material heading north soon.............got 2 more timbers drying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will those be headed north as in the north end of my mail box? Will there be three or five ? I see a knife sheath headed south in my crystal ball !


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 16, 2009)

*fried rattler*



Capt Quirk said:


> I like it baked or broiled with lemon pepper, garlic, and butter.


No, u got to eat em beer battered and fried.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> these i just finished this afternoon,  tradin material heading north soon.............got 2 more timbers drying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice hides, Tim. How big is that copperhead?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice hides, Tim. How big is that copperhead?


it was over 3 feet/ after the head and tip of the tail removed...........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> No, u got to eat em beer battered and fried.


Like I said, cook it however you would cook your fish  But it is always nice to hear other recipes... specially if there ain't no Okra in them


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Like I said, cook it however you would cook your fish  But it is always nice to hear other recipes... specially if there ain't no Okra in them




us southern boys FRY everything EXCEPT sweet tea and natural light


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 16, 2009)

thats one monster copperhead, I was thinking, either thats a GIANT copperhead or some little canebreaks!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> us southern boys FRY everything EXCEPT sweet tea and natural light


I'm trying to eat healthier these days...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm trying to eat healthier these days...



So am I, so fry it in olive or canola oil.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil?



I was too shy to ask...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I was too shy to ask...


 You always crack me up... when I can understand your vocabulary


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice looking skins Auchumkee Creek Assassin!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 16, 2009)

HUNTING GA said:


> Nice looking skins Assasian!



Thanks  HGA


----------



## Big Government (Jul 17, 2009)

What a Copperhead!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> You always crack me up... when I can understand your vocabulary



Meet us a the Blast and Nick and I will give you a crash course in Dixie slang talk !


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 17, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Meet us a the Blast and Nick and I will give you a crash course in Dixie slang talk !



Speaking of blast when and where  is this held at joe?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 17, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> Speaking of blast when and where  is this held at joe?



http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/2806296/


----------



## thurston1979 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok thank you sir


----------

